

Ask HN: Which technology stack do you prefer as a user of web-based software? - allendoerfer

Say you want a solution for a problem you have, that is not within your core-business. Preferably you want something free or cheap, that you can install on your own server, as you are a small business or young startup.<p>How important is it for you, that the software matches your technology stack? Say you are a Rails-shop, would you choose a Rails app over a superior or cheaper PHP app?  Is there a hierarchy of technologies, that you apply when choosing a product (e.g. Rails over others, but rather Python than PHP)? Or don&#x27;t you care, because you use visualization&#x2F;containerization anyway and don&#x27;t mind the additional technology?<p>I am asking this, because obviously PHP + MySQL have the biggest overall audience and is the easiest to install option for most people. On the other hand, I do not like it, HN does not like it and it is ill-suited for long-running stuff.
======
bahador
When you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all
[0].

[0]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756880/quotes?item=qt0316350](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756880/quotes?item=qt0316350)

